# Flying Rollers



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Having trouble getting my rollers to fly, they make a short circle then right back on the loft, its a mixture of young and old birds. the first time i flew them they did fine, in fact two of them stayed out all night, but they flew really hard for about 30 minutes. Any advice


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

They could be molting.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

yes they are molting. thank you!!


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

My birds are almost done. Make sure you offer them baths and plenty of protein. In a couple of weeks they will be ready for some rolling.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

They get a bath every day, they love it! they are going thru a major molt, alot of tail and wing feathers gone today.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you flown your Rollers latley ??


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

No, they still have alot of pin feathers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

if they are old enuf to be on the floor on their own now would be a great time to get them used to trap training and out where they can get a lay of their surroundings too


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I have had them for awhile, some are old birds, they just have alot of pin feathers from the moult, and some are nesting, a little more trap traing for the ones that are not nesting wont hurt, thanks for the idea.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

oh ok moulting pin feathers lol thought we was talking about some youngins.. sorry


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

No y/bs yet, they are on the way now, i will post pics when they hatch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

sounds great to me ,cant wait


----------

